# Second Cycle Advise and Where to Post it?



## WaterMan (Nov 17, 2017)

Hi all:

I have read the stickies. and I would like to know if this group is the place to post for some eyes to look at my second cycle proposal. Is the newbie group the place, or should I post to a different forum?  BTW, my post will have total history, as well as lab stats, diet, and 10,000 ft view of work outs.  Its kind of a long post, since history is given, so, I don't want to break any unwritten rules by posting in wrong place.

Thanks for replies up front..


----------



## Jeffg353 (Nov 17, 2017)

I would put it under the Anabolic zone.  That's where most cycle related topics go.  This is more of just an intro area.


----------

